# seizure letter HELP????



## cranium85 (May 14, 2012)

does ne one have a copy of a us customs seizer letter? a buddy of mine gave money to someone to place an order over seas and he's saying it was seized. He showed me a picture of the letter and it just looked suspect to me...so if someone has a REAL seizure letter could u please upload it so i could compare it. I think this dude is trying to play my boy.


and if thats the case i'm going to punch his fckn head in...
but i would like some proof before i go and possible catch a case 


it would be greatly appreciated


thanks


----------



## irish_2003 (May 14, 2012)

so you're asking for members to show you proof that they intentionally tried to receive contraband in their respected countries and possibly break laws?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Just beat his ass, you're G2G


----------



## Pork Chop (May 14, 2012)

Lol


----------



## FordFan (May 14, 2012)

You're g2g..........out the door


----------



## littlekev (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Just beat his ass, you're G2G



This^^^

Beat his ass first, ask questions later.


----------



## overburdened (May 14, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> does ne one have a copy of a us customs seizer letter? a buddy of mine gave money to someone to place an order over seas and he's saying it was seized. He showed me a picture of the letter and it just looked suspect to me...so if someone has a REAL seizure letter could u please upload it so i could compare it. I think this dude is trying to play my boy.
> 
> 
> and if thats the case i'm going to punch his fckn head in...
> ...


why don't you post a copy of the seizure letter... along with the envelope, with name and address of your buddy....lol


----------



## littlekev (May 14, 2012)

overburdened said:


> why don't you post a copy of the seizure letter... along with the envelope, with name and address of your buddy....lol



and when he goes to work, if he lives alone etc


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

I think a round of neggs is in order for the OP here


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 14, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> I think a round of neggs is in order for the OP here



already got him


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

me too


----------



## littlekev (May 14, 2012)

following along with the negs as well


----------



## JCBourne (May 14, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> so you're asking for members to show you proof that they intentionally tried to receive contraband in their respected countries and possibly break laws?



Credit card, SSN, bank accounts and full mailing address also please because I'm in Nigeria and I'm the prince you have 50,000,000$ waiting for you just need to confirm the information I asked for and you will be paid. KTHXBYE.


----------



## cranium85 (May 14, 2012)

what im asking is if u can show me what a seizere letter looks like...obvously not to post it with you name and info on it....thats why they have white out


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Watch out boys....it's negging back lmfao.... Nice try cop, maybe next time


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Hey dipshit, when you are in the red and you try to neg someone else....it gives them reps just fyi... Thanks for the reps officer


----------



## littlekev (May 14, 2012)

smell bacon.....


----------



## cranium85 (May 14, 2012)

ya u already got me right thanks for the help....negs hurt my feelings so much ppl....what a fcnk joke....

it's a simple question if u have know what a serizure letter looks like and can show me please do....but instead i get gay ass PM with neg rep points... LAME get a life already


----------



## cranium85 (May 14, 2012)

don't know why that is such a dumb question u fcnk lame


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> don't know why that is such a dumb question u fcnk lame


You spelled fuckin wrong officer ^


----------



## littlekev (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Bawhahahaha!!!


----------



## cranium85 (May 14, 2012)

call me a cop u fuckng bitch u dont know me dude....this forums lame....u ask a question and u get bullshit responses

simple fucking question...what does a legit seizure letter look like....but fuck u and your lame ass forum


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

I think we made her mad.....


----------



## cranium85 (May 14, 2012)

lol like i said....lame.... go give me some more negitive rep points lol like i give a fuck


----------



## cranium85 (May 14, 2012)

please delete my account off this shit....


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

I don't think too many guys keep seizure letters lying around...


----------



## Goldenera (May 14, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Just beat his ass, you're G2G



Lol


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> lol like i said....lame.... go give me some more negitive rep points lol like i give a fuck


----------



## Goldenera (May 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I don't think too many guys keep seizure letters lying around...



Exactly.... And I'm sure they don't stay the same form!


----------



## cranium85 (May 14, 2012)

heavy delete my fucking account please


----------



## Pork Chop (May 14, 2012)

Hey Bro, I am sorry that some of the guys are really immature and are not willing to help a brother out. Dont worry with there stupid asses.  I have attached / enclosed a real seizure I got a few weeks ago from USA Customs. Hope it helps bro..


----------



## norcalmuscle (May 14, 2012)

Its called mother fucking google.

You know, this thing, that you can search the whole fucking interwebz with?


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 14, 2012)

Google images maybe?


----------



## fsoe (May 14, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> does ne one have a copy of a us customs seizer letter? a buddy of mine gave money to someone to place an order over seas and he's saying it was seized. He showed me a picture of the letter and it just looked suspect to me...so if someone has a REAL seizure letter could u please upload it so i could compare it. I think this dude is trying to play my boy.
> 
> 
> and if thats the case i'm going to punch his fckn head in...
> ...



what is a seizure letter?


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 14, 2012)

These letters look like their having a seizure.


----------



## bigmike-7 (May 14, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> call me a cop u fuckng bitch u dont know me dude....this forums lame....u ask a question and u get bullshit responses
> 
> simple fucking question...what does a legit seizure letter look like....but fuck u and your lame ass forum



The scammers who run this board don't want you to know what a real seizure letter looks like so they can keep sending fake ones to people and keep there hard earned money. That's why you got neg points. Shame on all you liars deceivers and thieves. Don't trust anyone on this board or associated with it. Legit sponsors stay clear of this board, it will ruin your reputation.


----------



## hagan (May 14, 2012)

bigmike-7 said:


> The scammers who run this board don't want you to know what a real seizure letter looks like so they can keep sending fake ones to people and keep there hard earned money. That's why you got neg points. Shame on all you liars deceivers and thieves. Don't trust anyone on this board or associated with it. Legit sponsors stay clear of this board, it will ruin your reputation.



Broken record.


----------



## slownsteady (May 14, 2012)

Sorry about you'r luuuuck. JK


----------



## heckler7 (May 14, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Google images maybe?


this right here, google has 253000 images. give it a try


----------



## tallguy34 (May 14, 2012)

OP... I'm not gonna bust your balls or anything... but did you ever think to search Google for what a customs seizure letter looks like? That's the easiest thing to do and would a saved you all this hastle.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 14, 2012)

Oops! Didn't see the post just before mine...


----------



## adwal99 (May 15, 2012)

Let me google that for you


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 15, 2012)

I Imagine it looks something like...


----------



## customsesq (May 22, 2012)

As an attorney who focuses on issues related to customs and international trade laws I can give you the basics.  Generally, the seizure letter looks something like this Received something like this in the mail, you may need an att... on Twitpic Customs has to follow procedure when initiating forfeiture proceedings for goods.  The letter should contain information regarding where the item was seized, what law was violated, and what options you have going forward.  For the most part, there are three options 1) abandon the goods; 2)petition customs for remission of the seizure (i.e. petition to get the goods back) 3) take the matter straight to court.  Be aware that abandoning the goods outright gives Customs the right if they so choose to send you a penalty for trying to import goods in violation of the Customs laws.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

board reps flaming ppl ... what a lame board this is...wtf kind of baord is this
u ask a question and u get insulted by the board REPS....no wonder members are dropping and heading to newer boards like SI

and why is my account still here....i want my shit deleted, do u not understand that...ban me or what ever, tell me how to get rid of this wak as account this board is pathetic


----------



## needsroids (Jul 18, 2012)

FIRSTLY LOOK AT. THE ENVOLOPE ??was It government?  Like you? That will tell you everything ....!an in regards 2 this SITE being lame! ??? Well.  I have seen THEM. Distance the foriums rules. An unforced them ....even no they are VERY uncareing indaviduals. ..its could all just be a fictional forium were we. All just say Shit. .like me im on leave from hospital an am in a cafe laughing THAT my lats are Like wings lol ...no 1 will help you BRO


----------

